# Picking a new helmet for hot summer days.



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

I was asking what would be a real ventilated lid for the hot days. I know Whits helps and with my POC Trabec race gets kind of hot this time of year. What some of your suggestions ?


----------



## Gcarve (May 18, 2014)

If you're considering getting a full face helmet, and you can wait until the middle to end of July, the MET Parachute is coming out. It is the most ventilated helmet I've ever seen, at least from the pics online.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

You should consider the Uvex XP100, it's super light, has a ton of great features and really is the best helmet I've ever owned.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Big helmet comparison on MTBR. Check out the search. They rate them on ventilation.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

iXS Trail RS is really nice. Way more vented than a POC or my Troy Lee. It actually fits better in general than my A1, which is saying something. Price is right too


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

i switched to a white scattante scala Scattante Scala MTB Helmet - Scattante

works great here in texas. that big channel on the forehead feels really nice.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, well I have also been looking at the Fly Freestone and giro xar too. I will look at the others and make the right decision. These Texas summers can be brutal , but being from so cal its hot but much dryer. The humidity makes a big difference. Thanks again.


----------



## JasonC71 (Sep 24, 2013)

Catlike leaf. That thing has been gold during summer in Atlanta.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like I'm down to the IXS trail or Fly Freestone. Even though my bike is black, I want coolest sun deflection. So white looks cool but IXS backordered until the 14 the not bad. They have the light gray which looks cool but it can't be as cool as the white. The Fly helmet haven't checked but I think on eBay there avaliable. Now what to do ? May just wait get white and sell my poc race. Who knows we just all want new toys. Hehe


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gcarve said:


> If you're considering getting a full face helmet, and you can wait until the middle to end of July, the MET Parachute is coming out. It is the most ventilated helmet I've ever seen, at least from the pics online.


Not coming to the US until spring 2015


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

Assos robofoil cap + Bell Volt grey


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

JasonC71 said:


> Catlike leaf. That thing has been gold during summer in Atlanta.


I also have been running this. It's been working very well, very nice helmet to boot.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

5foldtravel said:


> ....giro xar too.


Fit is most important for safety. That should be not just stay on but most coverage of the head.

I got the Xar because I wanted a helmet that would work for road too (removable visor). That model fit well and stayed on in the right position without the straps.

White helmets can make a big difference when it's hot. I noticed my white Bern with fewer holes is better on a hot sunny day if you're in motion than my darker helmet with lots of holes was.


----------



## George H (Jul 5, 2014)

I think helmet is very useful


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Well i got my IXS trail it fits great and cant wait to get it on the trail. This thing is sexy and pumped to have something new. I feel cooler and more protected looking at it.  thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Well after the first ride on the IXS it is great on ventilation, and is way more cooler. The fit is good too, the only thing that I have to get used to is the visibility right at the top where the visor and helmet meet on the forehead. Its not bad, it just seem you have to lift your head a little more then neck gets tired. If it stills bothers me, then back to the drawing board, but I have a couple in line mentioned here. but Im going to ride it for a bit this helmet is awesome except that one feature.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

5foldtravel said:


> Well after the first ride on the IXS it is great on ventilation, and is way more cooler. The fit is good too, the only thing that I have to get used to is the visibility right at the top where the visor and helmet meet on the forehead. Its not bad, it just seem you have to lift your head a little more then neck gets tired. If it stills bothers me, then back to the drawing board, but I have a couple in line mentioned here. but Im going to ride it for a bit this helmet is awesome except that one feature.


Is the visor adjustable? you may just need to tilt it up slightly. I do this regularly on my Bell Super.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

*visor*



RipRoar said:


> Is the visor adjustable? you may just need to tilt it up slightly. I do this regularly on my Bell Super.


Yeah I have done that with the visor, its more of the helmet itself on the brow. I also have a Xar coming so maybe that will fit better we will see. I love the look of the IXS, but also seems like the adjustment on the back of the neck put a pressure point also. I might need to put one of your sweat busters on there also :thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Specialized S3 MT is pretty well ventilated. Tons of vents.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

The Bell Super has great ventilation. I know you bought an IXS and Xar but the vents in the fore head make 100°+ days feel cool compared to my retired Fox Flux.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

beer_coffee_water said:


> The Bell Super has great ventilation. I know you bought an IXS and Xar but the vents in the fore head make 100°+ days feel cool compared to my retired Fox Flux.


.

Yeah the bell looks cool but seemed like i little more helmet then I needed. I loved the ixs but returned its cause of the perififal vision on it and it put pressure on my neck on the adjustment dial.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Should check out the Fly Freestone. Its a great venting helmet and offers tons of protection for around $100.00.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Shakester said:


> Should check out the Fly Freestone. Its a great venting helmet and offers tons of protection for around $100.00.
> 
> View attachment 911804


How are those Freestone's on sizing? Do they run big, small or true? Ive got a 23.5" dome and usually run an XL. The Bell Super was on the larger side of XL for me.

Chart shows I am a Large in the Freestone.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

beer_coffee_water said:


> The Bell Super has great ventilation. I know you bought an IXS and Xar but the vents in the fore head make 100°+ days feel cool compared to my retired Fox Flux.


I've had mine about a year and I wouldn't call it well ventilated at all. Its much hotter than my old Giro Indicator it replaced. I'm actually considering buying a new helmet that's better ventilated. It also retains sweat like crazy till you look down then it runs out into the insides of your glass's.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

dirtrider76 said:


> It also retains sweat like crazy till you look down then it runs out into the insides of your glass's.


I noticed the same thing as well, which is why I removed the vent grill and of coarse run the Sweat Buster, this solved the Super's sweat issue for me.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

RipRoar said:


> How are those Freestone's on sizing? Do they run big, small or true? Ive got a 23.5" dome and usually run an XL. The Bell Super was on the larger side of XL for me.
> 
> Chart shows I am a Large in the Freestone.


I have a relatively small dome and usually run a medium in most brands. The shop had an xs/sm in stock but it felt too small, so they ordered me a md/lrg to try on. Initially, it felt a tad big, but after doing the adjustments, it fit like a glove and was comfortable. Much more than my Giro or Fox Flux. From the website, it looks like Cycle Center in Denton is a dealer. Maybe they have a few in stock for you to try on.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

RipRoar said:


> I noticed the same thing as well, which is why I removed the vent grill and of coarse run the Sweat Buster, this solved the Super's sweat issue for me.
> 
> View attachment 911876


That actually might help. The cushioning in the forehead area of my helmet is shot anyway now.


----------

